# Phrag Kovachi x Dalessandroi



## Guarceñosis (Feb 21, 2017)

Here I come back. Here a phrag Kovachi x Dalessandroi just blooms. I got it from Manolo Arias last August and already bloomed.





Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Feb 21, 2017)

Did you make this cross?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Feb 22, 2017)

troy said:


> Did you make this cross?


Hi Troy, no. I got it from Manolo Arias from Perú. He sells a lot of phrags both species and hybrids.

Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2017)

Beautiful flower !!!! What size is it? Jean


----------



## terryros (Feb 22, 2017)

Peruflora's Cirila Alca - good form and color.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Guarceñosis (Feb 22, 2017)

JeanLux said:


> Beautiful flower !!!! What size is it? Jean


Jean, it is 13cm wide.Tkx.

Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guarceñosis (Feb 22, 2017)

terryros said:


> Peruflora's Cirila Alca - good form and color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Here a picture with the plant.




Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Feb 22, 2017)

That is sweet!! I wish I could grow that, I'm too warm


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2017)

Yay dalessandroi hybrids!


----------



## eteson (Feb 22, 2017)

If this one keeps this nice shape it would be a winner. can you take a side picture?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Feb 22, 2017)

eteson said:


> If this one keeps this nice shape it would be a winner. can you take a side picture?


Hi Eliseo I am on a trip, try to send you next saturday. Thank for you comment. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G925I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peru (Feb 22, 2017)

amazing!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2017)

Very nice and welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earen (Feb 22, 2017)

I got one as a seedling, and while it should now be blooming size, still no blooms. Hopefully when it finally does it will be nearly as nice as this one!


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2017)

The flower is beautiful and takes my breath away! I can't
even describe the color exactly...maybe a soft coral.


----------



## terryros (Feb 23, 2017)

I think that is a pretty typical color for many/most hybrids that are 50% kovachii and between 33-50% besseae. Remember, dalessandroi is officially besseae var. dalessandroi.

I recently bloomed (kovachii x dalessandroi), which is Peruflora's Cirila Alca, back-crossed to besseae, and it had virtually this same color. We named this cross Phrag Yoko W. Fischer. I have seen a number of Fritz Schomburgs (kovachii x besseae) that had this same color and shape. Obviously, Fritz Schomburg and Peruflora's Cirila Alca are about as closely related as you can get.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 23, 2017)

that is a great flower


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 24, 2017)

Gorgeous flower!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 24, 2017)

That's a stunning one. Amazing, really.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Feb 25, 2017)

:smitten:


----------



## Guarceñosis (Feb 25, 2017)

Guarceñosis said:


> Hi Eliseo I am on a trip, try to send you next saturday. Thank for you comment.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G925I mediante Tapatalk


Hi Eliseo,

Here the side picture, Martín




Enviado desde mi SM-P600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eteson (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks. It is very nice a winner for sure.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 27, 2017)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Carkin (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow...I'm in love with it!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 1, 2017)

Me, too!
I would love to have this one!!!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 2, 2017)

Really good and beautiful flower. Congrats


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 2, 2017)

That is a very good one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2017)

That is stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2017)

It's freak'in amazing, even side-ways!


----------



## blondie (Mar 5, 2017)

nice large flower on it very nice


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 5, 2017)

Beauty.


----------

